# What causes flat stools?



## Beeoner75 (Apr 17, 2002)

HelloI was wondering if anyone could give me any information on what causes stool to be flat like it was squeezed out of a tube of toothpaste and then revert back to normal the next day or next BM? I have been experiencing this for the past few months. Sometimes its flat and other times it appears to have ridgesand then other times it seems normal. Weird!Thanks,Bee


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Think of your anatomy....if not understood what I mean find a picture of the "distal GI tract"...or maybe KM will just come and spell it out...she is never squeemish







MNL


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Basically it depends on a couple of factors.Consistancy of the stool. How mushable it is. Think Play-Doh. Fresh out of the can is more shapable then when it gets dryer and stiffer.Secondly Think about the lower GI tract. It is a tube of Muscles. The muscles will knead the stool in various ways. If you spasm up that may create a different shape then when you don't. If it is more kneadable then it may be a different shape from the kneading than at other times.I suggest not worrying about stool shape unless it is pencil thin ALL the time. That could indicate some sort of blockage near the end of the colon that is like squeezing play-doh thorough one of those shaper machines that makes spagetti out of it.K.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

K,Play-doh and spaghetti. Yum.Thanks for the visuals; they work for me.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

play doh huh? well i've got all the right colors. green, yellow, tan, light brown, black and often with spots, tan spots, red spots, black and tan, white and black..........


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

mine was grass green today from eating something with fresh basil in it.Never thought of the playdough thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

I think the "flat" stools may be the result of a very spastic colon.... I think those of us with IBS have very tight sphincter muscles. Of course, it could also be something else more serious, so if it is worrisome for you, see your doc.


----------

